# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  Lady Gaga at the Ford Center 7|20|2010

## Architect2010

This is huge. She is a huge Pop phenomenon if not the biggest phenomenon in the music industry right now. She is also indefinitely popular with the Millenial generation. Her Monster Ball Tour shows are supposedly "out of this world" and Gaga is famously, and sometimes infamously, known for her performances; it won't dissapoint. Is anyone else surprised that she would actually stop here in OKC? And who's going? Also, if anyone has ticket information to share with the rest of us, that would be ideal, I imagine they will sell out quick.

----------


## kevinpate

What little Ive heard, not bad.  Not my cup of tea, but not bad.
As to being surprised for a stop here ... not really.  If their sales will support a full haus or close to one, I imagine any artist would consider a show here.

----------


## bluedogok

Glad to see some of the top acts coming through...
Why she is a top act is beyond me but that is another subject entirely.

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

Is Christopher Walken guest appearing?

----------


## ronronnie1

Lady Gaga is a total fraud.

----------


## rcjunkie

Definitely not my preference but you have to agree to the following:
One of todays top "ENTERTAINERS" absolutely, One of todays top "SINGERS" absolutely not.

----------


## kevinpate

I hope everyone who wants a ticket gets one.
As for me, Celtic Woman coming to town would make me happier.

Alas, they are not in the cards for here. Perhaps I'll convince myself 
to head over to Lil' Rock or Houston next month.

----------


## Bunty

> Lady Gaga is a total fraud.


She's not even a Madonna?

----------


## ronronnie1

> She's not even a Madonna?


For all of Madonna's flaws, she is nevertheless an icon.  Lady Gaga doesn't even register and will likely be forgotten in a few years.

----------


## Roadhawg

> Lady Gaga is a total fraud.



Why's that?

----------


## venture

> For all of Madonna's flaws, she is nevertheless an icon.  Lady Gaga doesn't even register and will likely be forgotten in a few years.


Many probably said the same of Madonna at the start. /shrug

----------


## Jethrol

> Many probably said the same of Madonna at the start. /shrug


Exactly....they called it bubble gum crap and said she would never last.

I gotta say, Madonna in her prime was way hotter than GaGa is in her prime.

However, GaGa is hot so I'd prolly go if I was younger.

----------


## Dustin

> I hope everyone who wants a ticket gets one.
> As for me, Celtic Woman coming to town would make me happier.


I love CW!  I wish Orla and Meav would rejoin the group..  CW is just not the same..

----------


## Andrew4OU

When do tickets go on sale?

----------


## possumfritter

Celtic Woman or Lady Gag Gag? Celtic Woman!

----------


## TaoMaas

I don't go to dance clubs and I'm not gay, so I have no interest in seeing Lady Gaga.

----------


## possumfritter

BTW...Celtic Woman is on OETA tonight. Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v28is4jFWeo

----------


## Thunder

The topic starter contacted me the other day.  He wanted tickets.    :LolLolLolLol: 

I got 4!   I know the one going with me.  Hmmm...  Who the other 2?  It was a hella deal for 4 tickets to fan club members. :-)

----------


## circuitboard

I want tickets! I wanna go! Any word on prices yet?

----------


## kevinpate

> BTW...Celtic Woman is on OETA tonight. Enjoy!
> 
> YouTube - Celtic Woman - Caledonia


Have kin in this eve, and telly will be off as a result. No worries, as the DVR has been set for a spell now.  They also had a brief appearance on the CBS morning show yesterday.  Made me morning all the brighter.

----------


## USG '60

I am a 67 yr old blues and country fan but after seeing GaGa on SNL a few weeks ago I am a huge fan and would even fight the crowds to go, but I am sure the tickets are more than I could afford.  She has great balls of fire.  :LolLolLolLol:

----------


## bsmall

> Lady Gaga is a total fraud.


You may not care for her music, but unlike so many pop stars these days, she can actually sing. And play an instrument.

Before she went Gaga:
YouTube - Vintage Lady Gaga Live at NYU - Captivated & Electric Kiss

----------


## Bunty

> I want tickets! I wanna go! Any word on prices yet?


Why do gays like her?  Because she's not afraid to be so open about dressing so strange and bizarre for her shows?

----------


## stephy

> Why do gays like her?  Because she's not afraid to be so open about dressing so strange and bizarre for her shows?


No.

They like her because she's the ultimate beard.

----------


## USG '60

She also wants it understood that SHE is GAY.  She will set new standards for drag queens.

----------


## kevinpate

> Before she went Gaga:
> YouTube - Vintage Lady Gaga Live at NYU - Captivated & Electric Kiss


Her stock just went up with me.  Day-um!

----------


## stick47

(PHOTO) Lady Gaga: Man or Woman? She confirms it but her manager denies - International Business Times Blogs

----------


## venture

Some of your people must really get your jollies dreaming about her being a dude. Kind of entertaining. At least we know what you are into. So much obsession. Your wives/girlfriends must love it.

----------


## stratosphere

Wow.  She's not my thing but i do hope her show sells out and im glad to see OKC getting shows like this.

----------


## Richard at Remax

tickets go on sale march 27, 10am

----------


## Richard at Remax

got tickets this morning on ticketmaster on thier presale. use promo code "rumor2" on the virgin mobile presale box

Virgin Mobile Presents the Monster Ball Tour Starring Lady Gaga tickets Ford Center Oklahoma City, OK, Directions, seating chart. Official Ticketmaster site.

good luck

----------


## Eep

> got tickets this morning on ticketmaster on thier presale. use promo code "rumor2" on the virgin mobile presale box
> 
> Virgin Mobile Presents the Monster Ball Tour Starring Lady Gaga tickets Ford Center Oklahoma City, OK, Directions, seating chart. Official Ticketmaster site.
> 
> good luck


Thank  you - I got mine using your link/info! :-)

----------


## Thunder

> Some of your people must really get your jollies dreaming about her being a dude. Kind of entertaining. At least we know what you are into. So much obsession. Your wives/girlfriends must love it.


It's possible that a person can be completely of both male and female, not just parts, but completely.  

Just look at me.  :LolLolLolLol:  And I'm not ashamed of it!

----------


## Andrew4OU

Just got tickets in the club level.  It seems like the very best seats have already been sold.  The only seats available in the lower levels in 2-4 quantities are in the sections furthest away from the stage.  I have no doubt this show will be a sell-out.

----------


## Dustin

OK.. Every where I go, people cannot stop talking about Lady Gaga coming to the Ford Center.. I haven't heard this much hype since... Ever!   I wonder if she has already sold out?

----------


## Thunder

> OK.. Every where I go, people cannot stop talking about Lady Gaga coming to the Ford Center.. I haven't heard this much hype since... Ever!   I wonder if she has already sold out?


Contact venture for extra tickets.  :Sofa:

----------


## Casey

> Her stock just went up with me.  Day-um!


Holy crap, me too.

I love LG.  I wish I could wake up in the morning and put on a random smattering of crap from my closet.

----------


## jbrown84

> One of todays top "ENTERTAINERS" absolutely, One of todays top "SINGERS" absolutely not.


I used to think that based on her popular dance tracks, but if you listen to her more stripped down stuff like "Speechless", she's actually really good.

----------


## Andrew4OU

Before she was Gaga, she was Stefani Germanotta.  She was amazing.

----------


## Andrew4OU

Those video links prove she is really talented.

----------


## kevinpate

If someone has two tickets for sale, please contact me via pm re location and asking price.

I won't be attending the concert, but a T-towner I know is hunting two tickets for a family member.

----------


## Dustin

Ya,  she wouldn't be HALF as popular if she couldn't sing.  You gotta have the chops to go along with the moves..

----------


## decepticobra

> Those video links prove she is really talented.


we live in a digital era, anyone can be edited, dubbed, remixed, overtracked, to sound amazing.before the advent of the digital era, it used to take acts many years to cut a record deal...why? because what you heard on the recording is really and truely the way they sound..you bought a record, and you heard sheer talent on that album.  .these artists would have to hone their skills, play countless venues just to score their first record deal. now, recording contracts are handed out everyday like candy. today's artists dont need any talent to record, all of their lyrical faults can be easily masqueraded thanks to the miracles of digital technology. why is today's ratio of young artists under the age of say, 25 yrs so much higher than it has ever been in the last 60 yrs? where have all the REAL bands gone to? the kinds that played their own instruments?  anyone can sing or dance in this country. but nobody in america has the genius to design cars that dont breakdown, dvd players, stereo systems, or video game consoles. we leave all that to the higher intellectual asians overseas.

btw, i dont give a flyin flip about lady gay gay.

----------


## venture

> btw, i dont give a flyin flip about lady gay gay.


Then why post here? The stupidity of people continues to amaze me. You probably could have saved the strain on your fingers from typing so much by going back to playing with your action figures in the corner. :-P

I believe the point is  Lady Gaga has a very good singing voice. When you hear her live doing what she does behind the piano without the rest, it is actually really really good. Yes the rest of the act is there to make the performance exciting and entertaining - the whole entertainer part of the gig.

Anywho, I am going to assume your brain was able to put that together and I just wasted my time typing...but just in case, there you go.

----------


## jbrown84

cobra, I actually agree with you about the advent of auto-tune and such.  But I don't agree that Lady Gaga is one of those talentless pretty faces like Miley Cyrus, Ke$ha, Ashlee Simpson, etc. She HAS paid her dues playing in tiny bars and she really can sing.  Just watch any of those live pre-Gaga vids on youTube, or even her SNL performance.  No autotune there...

----------


## Andrew4OU

> we live in a digital era, anyone can be edited, dubbed, remixed, overtracked, to sound amazing.before the advent of the digital era, it used to take acts many years to cut a record deal...why? because what you heard on the recording is really and truely the way they sound..you bought a record, and you heard sheer talent on that album.  .these artists would have to hone their skills, play countless venues just to score their first record deal. now, recording contracts are handed out everyday like candy. today's artists dont need any talent to record, all of their lyrical faults can be easily masqueraded thanks to the miracles of digital technology. why is today's ratio of young artists under the age of say, 25 yrs so much higher than it has ever been in the last 60 yrs? where have all the REAL bands gone to? the kinds that played their own instruments?  anyone can sing or dance in this country. but nobody in america has the genius to design cars that dont breakdown, dvd players, stereo systems, or video game consoles. we leave all that to the higher intellectual asians overseas.
> 
> btw, i dont give a flyin flip about lady gay gay.



Uhhh, ok.  The video I was referring to was of her performing at a talent competition in 2005 - way before she had a record deal. It was live, unscripted, and most importantly, original.  She composed both song and lyric in the particular video I was referring to.  Maybe you should take a look at the video before lecturing us. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owT0lvqtdmI

----------


## Thunder

8 tickets.  These ranges from 1st to the 3rd row. $400 each.  I'm selling them for a profit, that's why I got these, cuz I knew the concert will be a sellout. :-)

----------


## decepticobra

> Then why post here? The stupidity of people continues to amaze me. You probably could have saved the strain on your fingers from typing so much by going back to playing with your action figures in the corner. :-P
> 
> I believe the point is  Lady Gaga has a very good singing voice. When you hear her live doing what she does behind the piano without the rest, it is actually really really good. Yes the rest of the act is there to make the performance exciting and entertaining - the whole entertainer part of the gig.
> 
> Anywho, I am going to assume your brain was able to put that together and I just wasted my time typing...but just in case, there you go.


trying to get you to stop being a sissy. grow some balls and man up and listen to some ac/dc, metallica, or iron maiden for a change, and not that sugar-coated, kiddy lady gay-gay that you think is so awesome

----------


## decepticobra

> Uhhh, ok.  The video I was referring to was of her performing at a talent competition in 2005 - way before she had a record deal. It was live, unscripted, and most importantly, original.  She composed both song and lyric in the particular video I was referring to.  Maybe you should take a look at the video before lecturing us. 
> 
> YouTube - Nel 2005 Lady Gaga era Stefani Germanotta


i did look at the cheesy vid, she sitting on her ass playing a piano while some knucklehead is announcing her song. the whole time shes coming off like some siamese twin of vanessa carlton playing her little piano and doing her best vocal impression of one of the supremes. of all the musical genres its becoming prevalent that pop lacks the least amount of skill. no need to learn to play a guitar, usually a songwriter writes out your songs for you, hit the notes you can & what octaves you cant hit, digital dubbing can take care of in the studio.

----------


## jbrown84

> grow some balls and man up and listen to some ac/dc, metallica, or iron maiden for a change


Well it's clear that Lady Gaga isn't even REMOTELY in your wheelhouse, so why don't you just concede your not a fan of female singer-songwriters and move on from this thread?

----------


## progressiveboy

> Well it's clear that Lady Gaga isn't even REMOTELY in your wheelhouse, so why don't you just concede your not a fan of female singer-songwriters and move on from this thread?


 LOL your funny today, JBrown hope your day is aok :Smile:

----------


## stephy

> i did look at the cheesy vid, she sitting on her ass playing a piano while some knucklehead is announcing her song. the whole time shes coming off like some siamese twin of vanessa carlton playing her little piano and doing her best vocal impression of one of the supremes. of all the musical genres its becoming prevalent that pop lacks the least amount of skill. no need to learn to play a guitar, usually a songwriter writes out your songs for you, hit the notes you can & what octaves you cant hit, digital dubbing can take care of in the studio.


 :Congrats: 

Everything you said was %10000 accurate.

You add in a couple _accidental_ flashes of his/her peener on stage and you get an overhyped, no-talent sensation.

----------


## venture

> trying to get you to stop being a sissy. grow some balls and man up and listen to some ac/dc, metallica, or iron maiden for a change, and not that sugar-coated, kiddy lady gay-gay that you think is so awesome


Gawd...someone got made fun of in gym class as a kid. Poor thing. 

If listening to ac/dc, metallica, etc makes a person a man...then there really aren't too many around anymore are there? 

Bleh, I'll let you be for now before I cross a line and get too tacky and hurt your feelings. Wouldn't want to be responsible for you to have to see a shrink or cause you to go outside and kick a puppy with all that pent up manhood you seem to have.

----------


## venture

> Everything you said was %10000 accurate.
> 
> You add in a couple _accidental_ flashes of his/her peener on stage and you get an overhyped, no-talent sensation.


Yes...a tampon looks so much like a *****. I love sheep that believe what they are told to see and don't have a shred of active brain activity to think for themselves. Must lead to a very lonely life.

----------


## venture

> 8 tickets.  These ranges from 1st to the 3rd row. $400 each.  I'm selling them for a profit, that's why I got these, cuz I knew the concert will be a sellout. :-)


You scalper! :-P lol

----------


## Thunder

*3 tickets sold!*

5 still available!  Get 'em while its hot!

----------


## Matt

> . . .usually a songwriter writes out your songs for you. . .


Usually.

Writing credits for The Fame:

1. 	*"Just Dance" (featuring Colby O'Donis)* - 	Lady Gaga, RedOne, Aliaune Thiam 
2. 	*"LoveGame"* -  	Lady Gaga, RedOne 
3. 	*"Paparazzi"* -   	Lady Gaga, Rob Fusari 
4. 	*"Beautiful, Dirty, Rich"* -   	Lady Gaga, Fusari 
5. 	*"Eh, Eh (Nothing Else I Can Say)"* -   	Lady Gaga, Martin Kierszenbaum
6. 	*"Poker Face"* -   	Lady Gaga, RedOne 
7. 	*"The Fame"* -   	Lady Gaga, Kierszenbaum 
8. 	*"Money Honey"* -  	Lady Gaga, RedOne, Bilal Hajji 
9. 	*"Again Again"* -   	Lady Gaga
10. 	*"Boys Boys Boys"* -   	Lady Gaga, RedOne 
11. 	*"Brown Eyes"* -   	Lady Gaga, Fusari 
12. 	*"Summerboy"* -   	Lady Gaga, Brian Kierulf, Josh Schwartz 	
13. 	*"I Like It Rough" (iTunes bonus track)* - 	Lady Gaga, Kierszenbaum 	

Writing credits for The Fame Monster:

1. 	*"Bad Romance"* -   	Lady Gaga, RedOne 
2. 	*"Alejandro"* -   	Lady Gaga, RedOne 
3. 	*"Monster"* -   	Lady Gaga, RedOne, Space Cowboy
4. 	*"Speechless"* -   	Lady Gaga
5. 	*"Dance in the Dark"* -   	Lady Gaga, Fernando Garibay
6. 	*"Telephone" (featuring Beyonc)* - 	Lady Gaga, Rodney Jerkins, LaShawn Daniels, Lazonate Franklin, Beyonc
7. 	*"So Happy I Could Die"* -   	Lady Gaga, RedOne, Space Cowboy 
8. 	*"Teeth"* -   	Lady Gaga, Teddy Riley

----------


## Richard at Remax

I have 5 tickets for sale. Section 104, Row P. PM me if you are interested

----------


## gen70

Lady..Gag..Gag..Wow..Just..Wow..To each their own, I suppose..(If you know what I mean)

----------


## venture

> Lady..Gag..Gag..Wow..Just..Wow..To each their own, I suppose..(If you know what I mean)


cool story bro

----------


## Matt

Opening for Lady Gaga tomorrow night:

The Westboro Baptist Church




> 07/20/2010	7:15 PM - 8:00 PM	Oklahoma City, OK	Ford Center - Lady Gaga Concert 100 W. Reno Ave. WBC to picket Lady Gaga in Concert. There appears to be little to no hope for her, but who is to say what is doing with the souls of those who may be swarming to listen to your less-than-beautiful singing program? Not us! We do not own salvation. Therefore, while you ponder these glorious words: 1Corinthians 1:21 For after that in the wisdom of God the world by wisdom knew not God, it pleased God by the foolishness of preaching to save them that believe. I say while you ponder those great words of wisdom, consider these parodied music lyrics written by our young elect lady to your favorite whorish tart to the tune of Telephone: "No hesitation; you got more perversion to display But there's no part of you ya haven't pimped already You should?ve planned for curses from the God you disobey Now he hates all you do cause you love fornicating Stop prayin', stop prayin', God will not hear you anymore You taught the boys & the girls to be proud whores Stop prayin', stop prayin', God will not hear you anymore You taught the boys & the girls to be proud whores" Lady GayGay has done more to promote filthy and perversion not even to mention the fact that she is the very picture of modern DOOMED american spirituality (ugh, gag!). Keep your eye on this silly woman, as she and the Beast Obama are good examples of what you all love most about this vile nation. Praise God for the oil spill, and hurricane season that will soon spread that oil all across the land. AMEN!


"Lady GayGay!"  Genius!

----------


## SoonerQueen

I wouldn't pay a nickel to see Lady Gaga, but will be in Tulsa in August to see Celtic Woman. I'm just not a Gaga fan at all.

----------


## Double Edge

Picked up a ticket off craigslist today. What's up with general admission floor seating, is that first come first serve and the VIP packages get in early or something? I didn't go that route but I wonder.

----------


## Richard at Remax

> I wouldn't pay a nickel to see Lady Gaga, but will be in Tulsa in August to see Celtic Woman. I'm just not a Gaga fan at all.


Thanks for sharing  :Lame:

----------


## SoonerQueen

http://www.politicsdaily.com/2010/07...tboro-baptist/

----------


## Dustin

> http://www.politicsdaily.com/2010/07...tboro-baptist/


what a bunch of FFFFFFFFFFFFFF..... nvm.

----------


## Double Edge

Great show!

----------


## Richard at Remax

I had a great time from what I can remember. lots of people and great costumes

----------


## ronronnie1

> Thanks for sharing


LOL!  LOVE it.

----------


## Roadhawg

My kids went and they said it was a great show.

----------


## Double Edge

Did they dress appropriately for a Lady Gaga concert?

 I had a couple of 10-13 year olds in front of me with mom and dad on either end. That made it to where late in the concert I could sit down and still see over the tops of their heads.

----------

